# Zombie prosthetic for a Misfits Concerts



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

I did this prosthetic makeup on a friend for a misfits concert. What do you think?


----------



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work. Kinda made me gag a bit.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Get that poor guy to a doctor!


----------



## skwirl (Oct 18, 2012)

AWESOME!! That is really gnarley looking!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Totally gross, good work!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Hope he didn't have to try to drive or ride a bike with that makeup.


----------



## Tokwik (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait a second, The Misfits are still around????
I still have my old Plan 9 tapes / vinyl around somewhere. Damn I'm old.

Great times at CBGB's. 

And the makeup looks great. Excellent work!


----------



## BloodChef (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys!


----------

